# Rottweilers in schutzhund



## Sarah Best (Oct 3, 2010)

Im looking into getting a rottweiler as my next dog and this dog will be trained for schutzhund. I know that rottweilers arent really the best dogs for schutzhund (especially for a beginner) and they do take longer to train/title then lets say a GSD or mal but I do really love the breed and Im willing to take on that challenge. 

This will be my first dog from a breeder and my first schutzhund dog. Ive looked through so many breeders but I cant seem to pick one that I really like. So I was wondering if anyone on here who have had a rottweiler who is/was trained in schutzhund lend me a hand im maybe picking a great breeder or at least the right lines to get my rottie pup from.

Also any other advice about rottweilers and schutzhund would also be appreciated O


----------



## Courtney DuCharme (Feb 5, 2011)

go about 6 threads down and you'll find Dave Martin's thread- he is training a nice Rottie right now & his GF has a Boxer...... pm him. I'm sure he could give you some tips


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Sarah- I sent you a PM. I know of a really nice young male you might be interested in.


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

Jim Laubmeier Is local here in Phx. National level helper & always has his dogs out training, plus a good guy & helpful. Not sure he has dogs available for sale but a good place to start. http://www.firehouserotts.com/

He had some videos up couple days ago of some table training.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

www.windywoodsk9.com 
Stay away from AKC fluff and stuff, working lines have greater chances for getting you where you want to be...[-o<


----------



## Sarah Best (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions O

I dont know if this might effect anything but Im also looking to do a bit of agility and conformation with my new rottie.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Stay away from AKC fluff and stuff, working lines have greater chances for getting you where you want to be...[-o<



:roll: Many if not most of the top schutzhund rottweilers in the US have been American line dogs.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

A good prospect from a working litter is going to cost you a arm - a leg and maybe your kidney


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Pigs in a Dobermann suit.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Christopher Smith said:


> :roll: Many if not most of the top schutzhund rottweilers in the US have been American line dogs.


 I would want to see those pedigrees...135 pounds Rotts duing SCH...I can't see it!


----------



## Courtney DuCharme (Feb 5, 2011)

"I dont know if this might effect anything but Im also looking to do a bit of agility and conformation with my new rottie."

It's going to affect alot!!

Most kennels that breed for working dogs are not looking to breed "pretty" dogs, and show kennels are most of the time not worried about working ability.

My advice to you is decided what you do want to do first- what is the most important thing it can do for you to be happy with a dog. 

if it is a combo type dog for show & SchH- find a SchH club to work with, talk to your trainer, see if anyone will help you pick the puppy- if you are going non working line (show line). Go check out & talk to as many working dog breeders as you can. Next check with as many show breeders as you can to see who is putting titles on both ends of the name. Talk with those breeders, explian what you are looking to do with the dog in question. If they are trying to sell you off on a pup- see if your SchH trainer will talk to them to ask other questions that you may need to ask- but didn't know. See if they have any litters that they think would be ok for you to bring someone from the Schz club to evalutate them. If it is out of state (most likey), contact a schH trainer or someone in the field for quite some time in the area of the puppies to see if they will & can help pick a pup. You are going to get an earful from alot of people on a show line not being the way to go- just do the best you can with the pup you get- as long as it has alot of ball drive, good nerves, and loves playing tug- you should at least be able to go club level with it, with the right trainer. It may never have the correct bite/ drive though to go higher than club level.

Be ready to wait quite awhile to find this perfect puppy if you want both worlds.


----------



## Sarah Best (Oct 3, 2010)

Courtney DuCharme said:


> "I dont know if this might effect anything but Im also looking to do a bit of agility and conformation with my new rottie."
> 
> It's going to affect alot!!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice. 

I was looking more into German style shows but also a little AKC, I most likely would have only done them once or twice anyway so if I dont end up with a show dogs thats not really a problem.

And Im in no rush to get a puppy (the earliest I could get the pup is next year) but I am willing to put it off as long as I have to, to find the right puppy.I was recommended a breeder thats only about 2 hours north of me and I do kinda like the looks of her dogs especially Xara Vom Mariannenthal and Medoc vom Maulbeergraben .
*
*


----------



## Dana McMahan (Apr 5, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> www.windywoodsk9.com
> Stay away from AKC fluff and stuff, working lines have greater chances for getting you where you want to be...[-o<



The kennel you posted is not really working line dogs....?


----------



## Dana McMahan (Apr 5, 2006)

Chuck Wilson of vom Waldbach is arguably the most successful working-line breeder in the United States. He actively trains and titles his dog at the highest level. Two of his breedings (Anja and Chase) were USRC Universal Siegerins. 

Adrienne Dehaas is another breeder I would recommend if you are looking to do both work and show. I just put a SchH1, BST on a male out of her breeding, Xander vom Eschenhagen and did BST on a female Ulla vom Eschenhagen. I love the temperaments on her dogs. They are the total package IMO. Super grips and drive but still social and able to be house dogs. I've worked with a number of dogs from her kennel and would definitely recommend her as a breeder. 

Dave Smith of Lakeside Rottweilers has a super nice working bitch right now (Unja vom Brandenburger Tor). I know she just had a litter but if she is bred in the future she would definitely be the top of my list to get a puppy from. She comes on the courage test, has tons of drive, Breed Tested, V rated. 

Jim Laubmeier (Feuerhaus Rottweilers) has two super bitches right now as well and is geared more towards working-rottweiler breeding. Would be a good place to start looking as well. 


Just a few off the top of my head. I would definitely pay attention to how long a particular breeder has been in the breed. A lot of overnight breeders have popped up, bought expensive dogs from Europe and have no idea what they have much less helping pick a prospect for a new owner. I know two different people who bought dogs and were told they were "german lines" and I looked at the pedigree and its all Serbian/Yugoslavian. Try and find a breeder who has been in the breed 10-20 years and understands the lines (not just trying to make a sales pitch to you). Try and find titled parents that are actively being worked. Titles aren't everything but its a good place to start. 

JMHO.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Sarah Best said:


> I was recommended a breeder thats only about 2 hours north of me and I do kinda like the looks of her dogs especially Xara Vom Mariannenthal and Medoc vom Maulbeergraben .
> *
> *


For what it's worth I like Medoc a lot. Super nice dog and I also think Xara has a very nice pedigree. I'm not knowledgeable enough on just how compatible those lines are, but I would expect at least a few good working dogs from that litter. 

I've never done business with that kennel but I've liked a lot of the dogs they use in their program.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> I would want to see those pedigrees...135 pounds Rotts duing SCH...I can't see it!


Maybe you can't see it is because you never looked. Go the USRC website and click the RESULTS button. Look at the championships. Then Google the names of dogs and find the pedigrees for yourself.

Howard what was the name of the most successful rottweiler that the US has ever had? 

What Rottweiler won more USRC Nationals than an other?

How much does the average American line rottweiler weigh?


----------



## Tracey Hughes (Jul 13, 2007)

http://www.schwarzerwaldrottweilers.com

Good luck with your search.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

if your gunna train a rott make sure you find something with nutso prey or toy drive i dont see many crazy ball dogs like gsd or mal and dam it makes it a bit harder to work them(my opinion).I like daves dog on here alot has exactly what im talking about.


----------



## Andy Larrimore (Jan 8, 2008)

Dana Williams, I am the owner of Windywoods Rottweilers. The kennel that you said is really not a working kennel. Please get on my website, look at the pedigrees on all my dogs and tell me which dog I own that is not from working lines. I'd love to know. One of my pups is owned by a lady who trains with Chuck Wilson. He was very impressed by the pup. In fact I own the only Rottweiler in the state of Maryland that is a dual purpose police canine.

Look up Ivan on my males page, he is: Certified as a dual purpose police canine through NAPWDA, IPWDA and NLECO on multiple occassions. Works the street every day and has had actual street apprehensions / seizures. I guess this isn't work though because he is not schutzhund titled. His blood lines go back to Akino Lauterbrucke, Rick Von Burgthann, Noris Von Gruntenblick, Ken vom Schwaigger Wappen just to name a few. 

Every dog I own is from working lines. I think you may want to get your facts straight before you put someones kennel down.


----------



## Dana McMahan (Apr 5, 2006)

Andy Larrimore said:


> Every dog I own is from working lines. I think you may want to get your facts straight before you put someones kennel down.


Your friend made a statement that you should only go with "working lines" and then posted an example kennel. Some of your dogs have nice dogs in their pedigree but looking overall at your dogs bloodlines, they are not strictly "working lines". vom Calibra is a show kennel in Hungary. Von Junipera, od Dragicevica, vom Hause Sommer, Flash Rouse are all primarily show kennels. Balou, Rick, Doc, Mambo .... all successful show dogs. Yes they had titles, but were better known for producing conformation. 

Its not a put down on your kennel/dogs at all and it doesn't change the dogs abilities, they may be very nice. Which kind of proves the point that you don't need to look only at "working lines" .... there are plenty of dogs that have mixed pedigrees that can produce a balanced dog for work/show. My own dogs pedigree has mixed of some of the above and she was pretty successful. Particularly since the original poster wants a dog that is balanced and can do both show/work.


----------



## Andy Larrimore (Jan 8, 2008)

I do apologize for my misunderstanding. Sorry


----------



## Wawashkashi Tashi (Aug 25, 2009)

Dana Williams said:


> Chuck Wilson of vom Waldbach is arguably the most successful working-line breeder in the United States. He actively trains and titles his dog at the highest level. Two of his breedings (Anja and Chase) were USRC Universal Siegerins.


We Protection-train Chuck's dogs.. feel free to PM me if you'd like to chat about them, or I can put you right in touch with him..? He's a super-nice guy, pretty down-to-Earth & easy-going.


----------



## Melissa Waters (May 12, 2009)

I too can speak for the Waldbach dogs. I have two from Chuck. One from the E litter out of Anja and Valentino vom Hause Neubrand and one from the H litter out of Chase and Nepumuk von der Holzhaussiedlung.

I've put a SchH2 on Eri and plan to do his 3 this year. Hannibal has his BH and I'm hoping for SchH1 this year if the damn snow ever melts and we can get some tracking done!

Both dogs are very suitable for the sport.

Eri was SG rated in a sieger style show. I haven't shown Hannibal as I suspect his method for showing teeth may not be to our advantage :smile: and I'm not really into showing but to my novice eye he has better conformation than Eri.

If you'd like more info PM me and I'd be happy to share my experiences.

Melissa


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey Melissa, any video of any of your trials? If so I'd love to see Eri working.


----------



## Sarah Best (Oct 3, 2010)

Vom Waldbach dogs sound very interesting. Does Chuck have a website?


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Jenecks

Call Eckart @ 509.238.4783


----------



## Melissa Waters (May 12, 2009)

No website for Chuck. You may be able to google Old Dominion Rottweiler Klub and find some info about him. His contact info also used to be on the USRC website.

Dave: I'd have to look and see if I've got any video. I know I don't have video of his SchH2 but may have some of his SchH1. I'm usually the one with the camera so my dogs often don't get in the pics!

Melissa


----------



## Wawashkashi Tashi (Aug 25, 2009)

Meng Xiong said:


> Jenecks
> 
> Call Eckart @ 509.238.4783


We work a few Jenecks dogs too...


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

I think many of the ADRK lines are good. Check the working-dog.eu site many good kennel;s there


----------

